

Ask HN: Anyone looking for a new lab/business partner? - newman8r

I have a lab, looking to move it soon but - I want to collab with some smart person(s) who are extreely motivated. I have had a hard time finding people who have the extreme motivation that matches mine. I like coding (scala is my first choice), quantu topics&#x2F;science, battery development, hardware, etc. I also like machine learnign but I&#x27;m more of a noob with ML so that would be a nic skill to complement mine.<p>I like AWS, like to try new things too. I am into pilosophy, discussions, linuz, new operatin systems, ASICS, new microarchitectures, lasers, aerodynamics, optics, etc. Anything fun.<p>my twitter is @newmycf<p>Post here if you&#x27;re down or want to hassle me - would be down for a ground of 3, possibly 4. I am also in Soutern california BTW, and am willing to move to northern california but probably not anywhere else
======
eip
How much do you know about permanent batteries, Stan Meyer type water fuel
systems, atomic hydrogen furnaces, and spiral coil generators? What kind of
lab do you have?

~~~
newman8r
I'm also very into the idea of new consumer tech from quantum topics.

I actually have 3 distinct types of display concepts, 2 of them I have very
basic working prototypes for. Looking very far ahead I'd say that I see a lot
of potential in new branches of organic electronics - the OLED display is
amazing in its simplicity - I love to model things after biological systems
regardless, whether or not I'm working with organic components.

Then there's thousands of other concepts that I've only written down. I start
to research something new and then the flood of ideas comes - then I keep
learning based on those ideas and some of them still make sense after a while
and others don't - then it seems like after exhaustively studying all those
other little 'sub ideas', they kind of come together and sometimes form a
larger concept that I start to design experiments for. Anyway that's my
process right now but I am always open to evolving it. As for the topics you
mentioned I would love to learn more about them and shoot around some ideas.

Anyway - what do you see as your major value to an ongoing research
partnership with a few motivated people? I'm also open to joining an existing
group - I'm not looking for any stipends as compensation, just a fair part of
anything that comes from my contributions. I'd also be down to move into a
warehouse/lab and live there full time - I kind of have to live where I work.

~~~
eip
Just messaged you on Twitter. Send me your email.

~~~
newman8r
you can just email steve@shortwavecapital.com - just forwards to my real email
address which I'll respond with

------
rmena123
Rmena123 at gmail dot

Not sure what I can do, but I am a designer, not in northern California yet,
but I'd like to go one day. Email to chat.

~~~
newman8r
I'm down to chat with anyone who's extremely motivated int heir field - I will
make a point to email you this week.

~~~
newman8r
Sorry - been 11 days and have not contacted you - I'm preparing another
submission regarding a collaborative venture and will send you a reminder to
check it out - thanks.

------
newman8r
also I'm aware of all the places I can post this to on Reddit, thanks in
advance lol

